# Seeing as not many comps on at the mo, have you got a pic that sums up your year?



## Pidgeon (15 December 2010)

We've had a bash at BE90 this year and and for me this one just captures Pidge to a T over a fence, keen and enjoying himself  Just excuse the silly face I'm pulling as I spotted Erica at the last minute 





P.S. I have full permission to post this.


----------



## diggerbez (15 December 2010)

lovely pic  i have a few but need to actually get round to buying them


----------



## Halfstep (15 December 2010)

This photo sums up my year, because I concentrated on training, and this was one of my best lessons all year:


----------



## Leg_end (15 December 2010)

Er...


----------



## georgiegirl (15 December 2010)

this one does it for me. I have said for years and years I always wanted to the byeh class at bramham. Thanks to a lovely lovely autumn and a lot of bloody hard work we got there!


----------



## georgiegirl (15 December 2010)

ps halfstep, you have such lovely elegant legs on that photo! my short stumps could never look like that no matter how many lessons I had


----------



## claire_p2001 (15 December 2010)

Its always been a dream of mine to qualify for Scope festival of Show Jumping and this year I did  and we got to jump in the main arena.  This picture is one of many happy memories in 2011.


----------



## dressagecrazy (15 December 2010)

Can i be cheeky & have 2

This is the one ive chosen of my Boy because it's the very last time i rode him this year. It's far from a perfect Pic my hands are dreadful & im looking down but it holds memorys for me. 






This is of a brighter time this year my Filly winning BHHS Champion Filly 2010


----------



## georgiegirl (15 December 2010)

dressagecrazy - your filly is beautiful!!! I dont know what happened with your other but he is wonderful too, I'm a sucker for a chestnut with a white face!


----------



## jess_asterix (15 December 2010)

My Superstar doing what he does best  I have had a quiet 2010 really not doing much but have really enjoyed it and havn't put any pressure on myself


----------



## Jenni_ (15 December 2010)

You all have lovely, serious, piccies hehe

heres what summed up my 2010 :







and yes, that is a Pint of Cider and Black, and yes my shirt is untucked and yes, i am a bloody mess but that was quite a day!!!!

Competitions and Cider  quite the commoner!


----------



## Annette4 (15 December 2010)




----------



## jenbleep (15 December 2010)

I look disgusting, but this one!







We had just completed our first ODE - as you can see I was (am!) unfit and bright red, gross. I was so happy though because altough sj was a mare I had never even done a xc round (except training) and I had a blast! Charisma flew round and although she was slightly green I was so proud.

Can't wait to do at least three next year


----------



## Lisamd (15 December 2010)

My 6 year old doing his first BE100, i bought him as a 3 year old and produced him so a very proud day for me


----------



## Degan (15 December 2010)

Annette4 said:











Click to expand...

Sorry could you explain what this shows for a numpty like me please


----------



## Jenni_ (15 December 2010)

Degan said:



			Sorry could you explain what this shows for a numpty like me please 

Click to expand...

not 100% sure but isnt it kissing spine?


----------



## Degan (15 December 2010)

Jenni_ said:



			not 100% sure but isnt it kissing spine?
		
Click to expand...

 I did think that but then thought that the spinous processes(?) were facing the wrong way ?? Im a little confused


----------



## Bedlam (15 December 2010)

I think you'll find that's because it's a human spine............?!?

Ouch - poor you!


----------



## Degan (15 December 2010)

Bedlam said:



			I think you'll find that's because it's a human spine............?!?

Ouch - poor you!
		
Click to expand...

Thats probably why  Isnt that telling...I know more about the confromation of an equine spine than that of a human one!


----------



## vallin (15 December 2010)

FIrst half was like this ie. everything was going really well:
[Copyright image removed]

Second half was like this ie. we have spent it all at Rossdales or out of work waiting to return to Rossdales:


----------



## rowy (15 December 2010)

This because I backed my first horse and it was amazing and he was the nicest horse I have ever ridden and can't wait to start competing him next year!!!


----------



## vallin (15 December 2010)

GLad it wasn't just me that thought that! THis is an equine spine (One of the few areas that was fine with my girl!)


----------



## Annette4 (15 December 2010)

Degan said:



			Sorry could you explain what this shows for a numpty like me please 

Click to expand...

I broke my back in June  If you look near-ish the top one vertibrae is squashed compared to the others  I'm not back at work full time yet and suffering with lots of pain but I have managed to regain 50% of movement back in my back (I'm very thankful I can still walk) but lots of work to do yet.


----------



## charlimouse (15 December 2010)

Well there were several highs and the inevitable(sp?) lows to 2010, but it has certainly been better than 2009!!!!!

This picture is from the first XC round on Murphy where I actually felt in control!!!!!!







I've had him 4 years, and this season I seem to have got to grips with how to ride him XC.

Another highlight of 2010 was that both horses who I had been eventing finished the season sound (a big improvement on 2009)!


----------



## alidegg (15 December 2010)

My plated collarbone! Finally, a year later, it's all sorted.






And proof my horse is now more eventer than racehorse


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (15 December 2010)

Baby horse has her first go at jumping in public







Grown up girl and I have our first go at British Novice together








Excuse my face in the second picture - it's my concentrating face!


----------



## Halfstep (15 December 2010)

What a stunning photo!


----------



## HayleyandBob (15 December 2010)

Didnt manage to get to as many competitions as id have liked (hoped to do some BE and BS  )  , but I did make it on a beach ride (always wanted to!!) and to pony club camp ! so I appreciated those moments even more (huge grin on my face in every single photo!  ) even if it did rain constantly all week of pc camp!


----------



## only_me (15 December 2010)

Easy one - although I have three photos 
First one - winning our pc open areas at showjumping & riding the best jump off I have ever ridden!






Second one - Jumping at the pc champs over the most challenging course I have ever jumped! Plus I love this photo, as I can count about 6 people (more before it was chopped) watching me, who cheered me on 
[Copyright image removed]

third one - Coming third at the champs and getting to stand on a podium! 
[Copyright image removed]
Spot the 2 eventers 

Ohh, sorry, also finally riding at tattersalls  (coming 3rd aint too bad either lol)


----------



## Stormy123456 (15 December 2010)

Because she had been ridden 3 times before I had her, and I finally feel she has improved  We've had a good year, not without the downs though. 

As for Ballet, she was out from April to October, but had my first SJ practise the other day, and she was brilliant.


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (15 December 2010)

Thanks Halfstep - it was taken by Greenlees Equine at the Plumpton Futurity  - they took some stunning pics that day. I hope I don't get into trouble for posting a pro pic but I did buy a copy and ask if it was ok to post a version on here.


----------



## lucemoose (15 December 2010)

just to show how much love there is in it for me


----------



## bliss87 (15 December 2010)

jumping a 4ft course  having never jumped above 3ft6 before


----------



## Sarah_Jane (15 December 2010)

I guess if I am looking for one that sums up the season it would be this 







No disasters but Sarnie not 100% resulting in a loss of jumping technique and the second half of the season off.


----------



## Lisamd (15 December 2010)

bliss87 said:









jumping a 4ft course  having never jumped above 3ft6 before
		
Click to expand...

Ooohhh i like your horse!


----------



## alwaysbroke (15 December 2010)

The highs, Jittery J who came to us last year a quivering wreck to trusted nobody, nappy and not wanting to jump, learning to enjoy life again, jumping at a clinic with oldest daughter







Younger daughter at same clinic, she never wanted to ride a TB let alone jumping one, riding B (an ex racer fondly known as the Baggage!), now she wants to do everything on her and only wants to ride TB's







Son, 7 yr old Mini D_K Lead Rein Champion at local show for 2nd yr running







The lows summed up two weeks ago when oldest daughters eventer had to be PTS, our fav photo of them a few yrs ago


----------



## Lisamd (15 December 2010)

Sarah_Jane said:



			I guess if I am looking for one that sums up the season it would be this 







No disasters but Sarnie not 100% resulting in a loss of jumping technique and the second half of the season off.
		
Click to expand...

Roll on 2011 i say. Although you have to post some piccy's of Ash, he's done so well this year


----------



## OneInAMillion (15 December 2010)

Has been a pretty awful year, but by God has he taught me how to sit a rear! The video's of some of them are horrifying  But it is very slowly getting sorted


----------



## WellyBaggins (15 December 2010)

OneInAMillion said:











Click to expand...

I have a few of those too  that sums up my year too  unfortunately all my photos are on photographers websites so I cannot join in


----------



## georgiegirl (15 December 2010)

oneinamillion -wow! did you manage to stay on?!?!?!

reminds me very much of the day i took autumn out hunting....something which we dont speak of or shall never be repeated again!


----------



## teapot (15 December 2010)

This one, my first proper comp ever. It was the culmination of 2 years' hard effort of getting my confidence back and the smile says it all:


----------



## dieseldog (15 December 2010)




----------



## OneInAMillion (15 December 2010)

emmyc said:



			I have a few of those too  that sums up my year too  unfortunately all my photos are on photographers websites so I cannot join in 

Click to expand...

it gets rather depressing after awhile doesnt it 



georgiegirl said:



			oneinamillion -wow! did you manage to stay on?!?!?!

reminds me very much of the day i took autumn out hunting....something which we dont speak of or shall never be repeated again!
		
Click to expand...

I did! *touches wood* he has only had me off once because he literally went from canter/gallop to spin rear buck rear rear rear spin and dump you an be gone! That day he really wanted rid of me and after about 20 mins of us being the freak show I literally had no physical or mental strength left to hold on to him! 

That is the exact reason he doesn't hunt...However it has also become his favourite party trick in dressage  the judges love it though  but mark us down!


----------



## teapot (15 December 2010)

dieseldog said:








Click to expand...


OWWWWWWW. You still off games DD?


----------



## dieseldog (15 December 2010)

teapot said:



			OWWWWWWW. You still off games DD?
		
Click to expand...

I did it in April, took a month to get it operated on due to NHS bureaucracy and started riding again in August.  Been to a few shows but need to get my mojo back.

Looks like you have been having some fun


----------



## WellyBaggins (15 December 2010)

OneInAMillion said:



			it gets rather depressing after awhile doesnt it 

Click to expand...

Yup it certainly does


----------



## teapot (15 December 2010)

dieseldog said:



			I did it in April, took a month to get it operated on due to NHS bureaucracy and started riding again in August.  Been to a few shows but need to get my mojo back.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah? Glad it's on the mend, roll on 2011!




			Looks like you have been having some fun
		
Click to expand...

Only a little bit of fun compared to you guys but baby steps...


----------



## JessPickle (15 December 2010)

My first ever go at showing, and first show back after the lameness issues, It was such a happy day


----------



## worMy (15 December 2010)

Broken belv

to happy belv -

[Copyright image removed]






to broken belv again  -












And Jack - just wonderful all round


----------



## Baggybreeches (15 December 2010)

Sorry, haven't got round to buying this on its own, I have it in a montage.
But here is the link for one of my favourites and it sums up my year (and probably many more to come!)
http://johngracing.thirdlight.com/viewpicture.tlx?albumid=263072&pictureid=11943022

and another of my favourites with the lovely Sovereign having a whale of a time!

http://hoddphoto.photoshelter.com/g...ington-2010/G0000leX2u5uYlW4/I0000O4dwaSbNDbU


----------



## Mickeymoo (15 December 2010)

Coming 4th in a Hoys qualifier on OH's old cob Shiney. really amazing day.







Mick was lame during summer so off games, but got to nick Shiney again for ODE.  We were 2nd after the dr & sj, went clear xc but didn't push for time - still came 7th. 













Edited to add another pic.. I soo loove this horse. (sorry)


----------



## Baggybreeches (15 December 2010)

worMy said:








Click to expand...

That is one of my favourite ever photos of this year, I love Jack, like my Sov, he always looks like he's having fun!


----------



## CrazyMare (15 December 2010)

We have had lots of this year off games - May to October, but I love this picture from a Lucinda Green clinic


----------



## sea_view (15 December 2010)

Paddy and I are our first BE90, very chuffed as managed to get there quicker than I had expected 

[Copyright image removed]


----------



## Gamebird (15 December 2010)

Baggybreeches said:



			Sorry, haven't got round to buying this on its own, I have it in a montage.
But here is the link for one of my favourites and it sums up my year (and probably many more to come!)
http://johngracing.thirdlight.com/viewpicture.tlx?albumid=263072&pictureid=11943022

Click to expand...

Is that the famous somersaulting HHO hireling that I spy? 

In keeping with my generally grumpy mood the picture that sums up my year is this one:


----------



## georgiegirl (16 December 2010)

gamebird - never knew you and I have the exact same car down to the colour and everything!


----------



## Gamebird (16 December 2010)

georgiegirl said:



			gamebird - never knew you and I have the exact same car down to the colour and everything!
		
Click to expand...

It's my husband's car - there's a few around us very similar. It was originally an import and I suspect that there was a shipment of nearly identical vehicles that arrived in Yorkshire.


----------



## _Rach_ (16 December 2010)

I have 3 but its the same fence. At Oasby in October, a Log, Drop Brush combination, she would normally over jump off steps and run past the last element but she didnt she stayed stright  Best day of my year, oh and we came 3rd


----------



## Sanolly (16 December 2010)

Here's mine:






Finally conquering my fear of XC after 12 years! A close second that day was all the people who told me they loved the mare - considering how she was when I got her ( a feral unbroken rising 4 year old), all the hard work it took and all the problems we had last year I was so proud of her!!


----------



## GinaGem (16 December 2010)

Think it's this one for me:







I was terrified of this HT as there was a jump that was way over the height of what we'd jumped before and i almost pulled out.  As it was we went clear.


----------



## posie_honey (16 December 2010)

jess&pickle i love your horse!!

2010 has been a hell of a year for honey as i - after a couple of teeny xc's in 2009 (our first comps) we decided we had to try more things - although its also been a v short one as i also got married 

but my proudest moments have been trying showing for the first time this year and within 3 shows acheiving WH champion, over all Hunter Champion and Show Champion at my local riding club show   

to give you an idea of how difficult it even is to get to a show - she lives out 24/7 365 a mile from my house with no shelter other than trees and no electricity etc - so i'm preparing/plaiting up in whatever the weather is! 

oh - and she is a headshaker so its pot luck on the day too and all dependant on weather/what plants grown near the show ground by etc etc etc






[Copyright image removed]

but we never took it too seriously - due to the above reasons i really thought we'd have no chance so we just went out to have fun lol!


----------



## _Rach_ (16 December 2010)

posie_honey said:



			jess&pickle i love your horse!!

2010 has been a hell of a year for honey as i - after a couple of teeny xc's in 2009 (our first comps) we decided we had to try more things - although its also been a v short one as i also got married 

but my proudest moments have been trying showing for the first time this year and within 3 shows acheiving WH champion, over all Hunter Champion and Show Champion at my local riding club show   

to give you an idea of how difficult it even is to get to a show - she lives out 24/7 365 a mile from my house with no shelter other than trees and no electricity etc - so i'm preparing/plaiting up in whatever the weather is! 

oh - and she is a headshaker so its pot luck on the day too and all dependant on weather/what plants grown near the show ground by etc etc etc






[Copyright image removed]

but we never took it too seriously - due to the above reasons i really thought we'd have no chance so we just went out to have fun lol!





Click to expand...

LOVE the last picture  she like mum what are you doing.....


----------



## posie_honey (16 December 2010)

_Rach_ said:



			LOVE the last picture  she like mum what are you doing..... 

Click to expand...

its my alan partridge impression  she often gives me that look tbh 
i was over the moon as she'd not bucked with the ride judge  (she had the time before )
i really go out to have fun at comps - its all about being there for me so i'm often found being silly


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (16 December 2010)

Like HS, we've been focusing on training. I like this picture as he is so uphill, he has come such a long way in the past year -- he used to be on the forehand and downhill


----------



## _Rach_ (16 December 2010)

FB I Love your horse, I dont normally like bays but he is an expection, please feel free to post lots of pictures of him


----------



## Hemirjtm (16 December 2010)

This doesn't really sum up my year, I haven't really done much except wait 6 months for this one to arrive !


----------



## TGM (16 December 2010)

I think it has to be this one - daughter coming sixth in her arena in Intermediate Dressage at the Pony Club National Championships:







It was her last year on the pony, and they qualified for the Pony Club winter and summer championships, plus the British Riding Clubs winter and summers too!

And I love this one of her on her new boy, having fun at Pony Club camp:


----------



## siennamum (16 December 2010)

I think from feral little monster to happy & civilised horse. This sums up my year:


----------



## H-J (16 December 2010)

These 2 pics definitely some up my year and the whole time ive had Doog really:

Finally understanding softness!! (only taken 2.5yrs!)







And how he makes me feel everyday: 







Love my pone


----------



## langside (16 December 2010)

Wow BAGGYBREECHERS was that this year? It seems like agaes ago now i was placing my bet on you 

GB and georgiegirl sounds very dodgy this car business  

I'm not really going to bother with a pic seems most of the Beasties action has been seen in her stable whilst on box rest  
Im sure most of you can picture that/ something simular


----------



## soulfull (16 December 2010)

I love your pic pidgeon

me well

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=1277&pictureid=7222

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=1277&pictureid=7221

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=1277&pictureid=7221

bit of a mix lol


----------



## Baydale (16 December 2010)

I'm loving all the smiley photos. 

Here's mine:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=5695421&l=23df4edafc&id=578103634

That was Ralph's first BE outing, PN at Shelford, and he only bloomin' won.  

Was just what I needed as I been diagnosed with breast cancer a day or so before, but hey, that's life, innit?


----------



## stencilface (16 December 2010)

Not really done that much this year really, but did manage to do my first newcomers, and would have done mroe had the weather not got in ym way the last month - roll on spring, and with any luck, more lessons and more comps 

Awful position - on the way to remedying







And first ever proper style water tray (ever, not even done one at home before this - he doesn't mind winging it every now and then  )  Ha - my face say it all though 







Aim for next year is to have a horse as half as fit and shiny as some horses on here


----------



## 4faults (16 December 2010)

This is my 4yo at the only show we managed this year before he managed to injure himself  we came 5th with 66% 







Hoping to do a lot more with him next year

And my new girl who will be doing her first Prelim qualifier in January, will hopefully have a lot more to report on her next year


----------



## chestnut cob (16 December 2010)

I never post in here usually so I hope you don't mind me joining in!  I don't compete very often (because I am lazy and because my horse can be an ar£e to load so I have to really want to go somewhere to bother with the stress of loading!) but here are a couple:

Eland Lodge HT in the spring - first ever HT with him, he was a pain around the first half then fab around the second half.  He loves water so I quite like these two:















Thanks to some problems with arthritis, he got very difficult and nappy to jump (despite being sound after treatment, he took a lot of convincing that it wasn't going to hurt) so we spent the summer having SJ lessons with someone who took us from having a breakdown over just a X pole to jumping 1m05 courses at home.  Unfortunately no photos to prove this so you'll have to make do with one of a competition I actually went to (and came second in!), though the jumps are tiny:

http://www.photoboxgallery.com/HoofPrints/photo?photo_id=911892367

http://www.photoboxgallery.com/HoofPrints/photo?photo_id=911930496

I like the last two because although they are tiny jumps (esp compared to what most people on here jump!), it signalled me and my horse finally starting to get things together.  He used to be a nightmare in warmups (would take off bucking, fight, was very tense) and now warms up sweetly at comps.  Something has clicked during the summer SJ lessons and he is enjoying himself again.  We're not jumping big at competitions but am hoping to be able to take it a bit more seriously next year as we finished the year with a few small things to cement our confidence.

And one flatwork pic.  Again, nothing world beating but please remember I am a total numpty and my horse started the year still under vet treatment so have had a few ups and downs getting him comfortable and supple.  And with short fat legs like mine, I'm never going to be able to ride such a big horse particularly well


----------



## Curragh (16 December 2010)

1st dressage test with my ex racer.  About 4 minutes before this photo was taken I was on my bum! Luckily he did the test fine and came 2nd.


----------



## Chloe_GHE (16 December 2010)

Awwww this post is nice, I'm loving looking at everyone's pics

I have 2

This sums up my year throwing all my efforts into trying to be successful eventing only to enter a showing class on a whim and go an win it!!!!!!

Soap winning the ROR Ridden Ex-Racer Class @ Royal County of Berks Show






Dustry my little 'project' who noone wants to buy  which I'm secretly quite glad about as he's turn into a total star   






Roll on 2011 - Good luck everyone  x


----------



## ArcticFox (16 December 2010)

'tis difficult for me as I want to put horsey and non horsey!

Horsey:





This was just after I got him and he was so nervous, it took a box of polos and lots of tlc!

Personal pic:
My hubby and I showed our rare breed Hebridean sheep at the royal highland show, yes we are mad and no, we didn't do very well, but it was a laugh. 
Hubby is on the far right just on the very edge of the pic!


----------



## wispagold (16 December 2010)

Can I have 3 photos? please?! Well I'm going to anyway!

My year started really well...we went to the grassroots championships at Badminton, it was a brilliant experience topped off when we jumped a double clear and were placed.






Then I completed a dream Ive had for years by jumping clear round the novice at Chatsworth. Made doubley special as I did it on my horse that I got as a 2yr old when I was 17 and did all the work with myself.






Then it all went to pot when I fell off at somerford park and fractured my tibia which swiftly ended my evening season. 





roll on 2011


----------



## kandm (16 December 2010)

Had my boy since he was two years old, so have broken him etc etc by myself. It's been a real working progress. However this year he turned four and I took him to his first camp. It was his first time out doing SJ, and XC, and first group lessons, you name it we hadn't done it . However he behaved like a star!


----------



## Befney3 (17 December 2010)

This year I've finally admitted that I'll never have the confidence to jump as competetively as I'd like to so I've moved to the dark side & taken up dressage. I'm still resisting becoming a full on 'dressage diva' but am secretly quite enjoying myself. I've even ordered the yellow Anky pad & bandages from the spring collection & am quite excited about them arriving.

This picture was taken at mine & Chillis first ever BD test where we scored 63.33%. I love my little racehorse 'cos he tries so hard for me. My aim for this year was to ride an Elementary test & we managed it. It was unaffiliated & only a small class but we scored 66% & were 4th. He's just had 8weeks off with some lameness but is now back in work & we're hoping to be back out at some BD Novices in Jan/Feb.


----------



## coreteam1 (17 December 2010)

Halfstep said:



			This photo sums up my year, because I concentrated on training, and this was one of my best lessons all year: 


Click to expand...

It's funny how you get an image of someone then see a photo and realise how wrong you pictured that person.  I didn't know you were blonde    Nice photo and matchy!


----------



## Scarlett (17 December 2010)

For me this has been the year that things have started to come together with Pinky and looking through the pics from this year it is beginning to show.

Xc schooling...






that coupled with a massive improvement in our SJ






and a general overall more positive attitude to flatwork..






makes me a happy bunny  and one that is looking forward to competeing in 2011.


----------



## vam (17 December 2010)

Im going to sneak in 2






The first time either of us had been to the beach, something i was gutted i never got to do with my last horse. Even thou he was the youngest there he was fab, abit 'whats that?!' about the waves but went in when asked, had some lovely canters and just really enjoyed ourselves.






This was the last show i got to for this year and although it was only 80cm, it started to click and i felt that we might actually do ok. More lessons and shows needed but im starting to feel i might be able to do him justice.


----------



## Heidiham (17 December 2010)

This pic of my homebred 4yr old BYEH-ing. This year has been my first year back competing for around 15 years and my first homebred to produce. Lots of fun!







and a gratuitous one of her taken 3.5 years ago!


----------



## AandK (17 December 2010)

Well, seeing as a few others have posted more than one pic, I will too 

This year has been a very important one for me and the boy.  It started off with an 8 day stay at horseptial for Andy with a serious bout of colic and after that, a few minor injuries.  After a suspensory injury in 2008, we returned to eventing last year, rather unsucessfully I might add..  So this year was 'make or break' for us, as I was unsure if Andy still wanted to event after his behaviour in 2009..

I think this pic from Little Mattingley sums up how this year went!   with the help of a fab new instructor, we have come on leaps and bounds this year and not been eliminated in the SJ once! We also completed a BE100, something I never thought we'd be able to do again..  







Our year ended on a massive high at the Grafton team chase on 24th Oct.  One of those rare perfect days, Andy was just awesome! (excuse the dangly legs  )













This year has given me some hope for the future after a couple of pretty crap ones and has made me realise how lucky I am to have Andy and still be competing after all he has been though.


----------



## AlFresco (17 December 2010)

This was me and my wee cob at the Scottish BD champs in September - we only affiliated in Apr and I never in my wildest dreams thought we would be in the placings never mind qualify for a championship! The whole day was a disaster in the end as pony was absolutely terrified of the outdoor arena at Ingliston and it was all I could do to keep him calm enough to stay in the white boards (got eliminated during our 'warm-up' test for exiting the arena! This was during a walk movement!) 

My friend managed to capture this pic just at the right moment, everyone thinks the look on my face is pride but I was actually wondering what I was going to do with such a fruit-loop!  I love the pic though as I suffer badly from nerves (regularly used to throw up on the morning of comps!) and even though the day was a complete disaster I felt the calmest I ever have and the pic reminds me of how far we have both come both training wise and nerves wise!


----------



## Weezy (17 December 2010)

Oh I would love to say that my year was full of this...







But sadly this was our last comp, in June!  2010 has been a crappy year for me and Ted, am hoping 2011 will be better


----------



## coreteam1 (17 December 2010)

FrodoBeutlin said:



			Like HS, we've been focusing on training. I like this picture as he is so uphill, he has come such a long way in the past year -- he used to be on the forehand and downhill 

I love this photo, is it you riding?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## FigJam (17 December 2010)

Some really lovely photos on this thread. 

I think this photo sums up how Hopalong and I have enjoyed our year;







It was taken on the XC when we were taking part in a RF (didn't qualify for Badders, boo!) and we just had so much fun whizzing around the XC.

If I can sneak a 2nd cheeky photo in though, (although I know you are all probably bored of seeing this one!  ) this is my favourite shot of 2010.  It was taken on what I think was the toughest XC (BE100) we did this year and we went clear.  When walking the course the day before I was quite (ok... very!) worried about the size of all the hedges on the course, but Hopalong flew them all nae bother and Mr FigJam caught us at the biggest.


----------



## ArcticFox (17 December 2010)

AlFresco said:



			This was me and my wee cob at the Scottish BD champs in September - we only affiliated in Apr and I never in my wildest dreams thought we would be in the placings never mind qualify for a championship! The whole day was a disaster in the end as pony was absolutely terrified of the outdoor arena at Ingliston and it was all I could do to keep him calm enough to stay in the white boards (got eliminated during our 'warm-up' test for exiting the arena! This was during a walk movement!) 

My friend managed to capture this pic just at the right moment, everyone thinks the look on my face is pride but I was actually wondering what I was going to do with such a fruit-loop!  I love the pic though as I suffer badly from nerves (regularly used to throw up on the morning of comps!) and even though the day was a complete disaster I felt the calmest I ever have and the pic reminds me of how far we have both come both training wise and nerves wise!  






Click to expand...

I think you should put the piccy of you doing dressage in the appalling weather at Greenfields!! 

Great pic at Ingliston


----------



## ihatework (17 December 2010)

This kind of sums my year up .... broken useless grey lump in field!!!!


----------



## Nocturnal (17 December 2010)

This sums up my year 

It's gone for real this time though (touch wood! ), so roll on 2011!


----------



## LEC (17 December 2010)

A year of ups and downs.

Started off eventing one event then horse went lame again and it was the end of his partnership with me as I want to do more than he is really capable of now. He is happily loaned out teaching his new rider.

Here he is at camp with his loaner. He clearly does not realise he is a LOU write off!






I have been given a new pony to event who I hope will be good after I have put some hardwork in. 






Finally a nice photo - did a few fun rides and here is myself with some mates before we set off to have some fun.


----------



## CParker (17 December 2010)

This is my 6yr old doing his first novice;(He's one special person) 










Also can't forget Badders!!





Hope that works!


----------



## SamuelWhiskers (17 December 2010)

Ahhh these are all fab!

I'll play too then, as i'm bloomin frozen!! 

One of each:

This one of my beautiful Veteran 33 years old, getting ready for Newark & Notts County where he won! I love this picture, he makes me smile like this everyday ;-))







& this one of my lovely big irish horse, it was at Osberton in October, after quite a bit of cubbing and he gave me the ride of my life and finally felt so up for it and "got it!" its only taken 3 years! Fast and forward, rather than backward and spooky, i grinned for weeks after this! (and he earnt himself much more hunting....till this sodding snow!)


----------



## silverstar (17 December 2010)

I cant find an icon thingy. But my year has been absolutely s****. It didnt really start at all, I planned to take my big mare competing but in Feb she was diagnosed with COPD which was chronic and it never got better so Im hoping for a much better 2011.


----------



## MerryMAL (17 December 2010)

Here are three....but two are of the same comp! excuse the horrific faces!

Crown Farm intro - first BE DC!!
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1748405956288&set=a.1121760010531.2019553.1422992878
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...2019553.1422992878&pid=31859004&id=1422992878

And my first BE placing - calmsden intro  
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...2019553.1422992878&pid=31859005&id=1422992878

My horse is a saint. End of.


----------



## Halfpass (18 December 2010)

This sums up our year 100%.
It was our first season having a go at endurance.
This photo was take at our last ride of the season but our first ever competitive ride.
We came home with a lower heart rate than when we left with and completed the 32k within the optimum time. We finished with Grade 1 and wining the prize for the best young horse!!
So so proud of my girl and really looking forward to getting out and about again in 2011.


----------



## MrsMozart (18 December 2010)

Happy, mainly healthy, horses doing what they do best 



































































Oops, sorry, got a bit carried away there! Not often I get to post pics in Comp Riders . A few of the pictures are a bit older, but I like them and they sum up all sorts of things for me


----------



## Noodlejaffa (18 December 2010)

This sums up my year. We've had 5 months of heavy snow this year. What else is there to say?! I have four very bored competition horses :-(


----------



## krushby (18 December 2010)

I'm putting this one as its my only horsey photo of 2010!  After much longing, soul-searching and looking, decided it was time to have a horse again after a 4 year break.  Bought Murphy about 4 weeks ago and this was taken about an hour after he arrived.  I was (and am) so excited about what 2011 will bring for us and hoping I can bring him on as a nice young horse.


----------



## Law (18 December 2010)

A bit late joining in but... 
This sums up how proud I am of my little Monkey (Taz) who was backed at 3.5 years in August this year and has generally been a star  







And this sums up that I've done nothing but have lots of fun with Mr Darcy


----------



## Mel1 (18 December 2010)

my best dressage test of the year even if didn't great score because I did some stupid errors but at least I didn't get the comment "overbent" or "on the forehand" for each mark!
my aim for next year is to never be overbent ever again!


----------



## SnaffyBoodle (18 December 2010)

Me and team at the Pony Club Polocrosse Championships! It was an amazing couple of days even if we only thrashed the competition in the tack and turnout!


----------



## Cash (18 December 2010)

Sorry you've probably seen these before if you've seen my previous posts!

First one is from my second time XC schooling with my TB since I got him in March, he was so so good, jumped everything I asked, and we both had soo much fun. Think this is when I realised I'd chosen a good 'un 







And this one is from a few weeks ago- coming second (would have been firs
t if i hadn't forgotten the course and had to turn a circle   ) in our 3rd time SJing together, and qual'd for 2nd round Trailblazers!  Can't wait!







I think that one sums up my year as it shows how happy I am with him, and how we've progressed together 

Rubbish in comparison with a lot of acheivements on here though!! Some gorgeous horses too


----------



## vicky86 (18 December 2010)

Sorry i'm another one thats going to have to post a cheeky two...
First one is of my 4yo who I have owned since he was 4 weeks old and have just been keeping my finger crossed that he would turn out to resemble something like a dressage horse. This is a pic from 6 weeks after I backed him..






and my second one is of my 6yo who this year has finally starting to catch a break after a few years of problems. Orginally he had colic surgery which obviously took along time to recover from then I bought him back into work for about 8 month and he just didn't feel right, turned out he had torn muscles in his hindquarters and had to have 6 months of muscle therapy. His canter has always been his weak point (I think now caused from being sore) and used to be a struggle to keep him in the arena so this I feel is an improvement. 






He had won his last 7 classes with over 70% so trying to enjoy it while finger crossed things seem ok. Lord knows what 2011 will hold though.

Anyway sorry to babble. Some lovely pictures. Being a bit of a dressager I espcially love Frodo Beutlins and halfsteps pics, gorgeous horses. Also love the pic of the chestnut from lucemoose both look like you are having the best fun ever!


----------



## Sneedy (19 December 2010)

I'm really bored due to this rubbish weather, so I hope you don't mind me posting 3 pics 
Moved yards in the summer (a big deal!!), the best thing I could've done!





Its been a 'diva' year and the Irish ginger boy has done good!!!  Qualified for the regionals and was astonished to come 10th in the elementary (I nearly cried!!!!)





Then the highlight of the year was being selected to ride on one of the England teams for the BD Home International, it was an amazing experience and my team came 6th! (pls excuse my legs looking stumpy in this pic.....and the boy was not stood on flat ground, hence the 'interesting' conformation!!)






Its been a great dressage year for me, hoping to get out and do some medium tests in the spring .  Think I need to update my siggi considering our change of career......maybe today won't be so dull afterall!!


----------



## Scaty_Bird (19 December 2010)

2010 = the year I was lucky enough to get my horse of a lifetime given to me and started to get my confidence back:


----------



## humblepie (20 December 2010)

Not into posting pictures but what some lovely photos competing and not competing.  Love the riding through the sea/along the beach ones as really look like they sum up the enjoyment of it all.


----------



## Eventer96 (20 December 2010)

What lovely pictures everybody has posted.

Well my season has been rubbish, from start to finish. With 2 highs I think. I broke my arm in August, I should have ended my season there. But no, I was an idiot and continued to ride (I rode at Firle BE with the arm broken but not in plaster), if my arm hand't of been broken I would have been able to ride properly and wouldn't have the rubbish record that I have now! 

But here is a picture from our first PN (don't know if you can see the vet wrap, holding my arm together), I didn't know my arm was broken until a week later when I gave into the pain and went to hospital! 







Schooling at Brightling.... Day 1 after being put in plaster. It was completely my decision to ride and I went against what my parents said. I very quickly learnt I made the wrong decision and that my parents are always right (I now have my BE record that reminds me of that!). 













Sorry picture overload. Feeling slightly depressed though.  Bring on 2011, please be far better than this season!


----------



## ecrozier (20 December 2010)

Good thread on these miserable snowy days! Can I be greedy though?  Two horses and two pics each!
Mister J qualifying for the CTR Novice Championships 






And having had a year off jumping we decided not to push his limits by jumping too many BE90s we stuck with enjoying ourselves immensely sailing around some BE 80s! And got a couple of placings too






The 4 year old I took on from my husband who lost interest, who had been lightly backed last year and off all winter, came on in serious leaps and bounds this year! My favourite pics were actually from the two riding club camps we went on:
"So THATS what you want me to do mum!"






Having refused to step over a log at first XC attempt he has now schooled round the 80 course at AlW and done his first mini XC - maybe we do have an eventer in the making:


----------



## wench (20 December 2010)

This one was taken at the last competition that Henry went to - although we didn't actually get to compete.

Two weeks later he was dead


----------



## kez1001 (20 December 2010)

a few of my mare
ETS sorry they are sooo tiny!


----------



## UnaB (20 December 2010)

These photos have really cheered me up on a miserable day snowed in!  I miss competing so much, I cant wait to be able to get my two back out and about again


----------



## ArcticFox (20 December 2010)

All the piccies are fab, 

so sorry to hear about your horse wench, how awful.

Might have to add to my post as I only put one horsey and one personal


----------



## georgie256 (20 December 2010)




----------



## Laura_Grey (21 December 2010)

Baby pony - only 2nd time cantering! 







Point to Pointer - the last time I rode him (4 weeks ago), snow has stopped play since!! ARGH!







Recycled Racehorse - Winning at Newbury show


----------



## little_flea (21 December 2010)

What amazing pictures from everyone, lovely thread! I have missed out on so much competing this year, bad timing all round with injuries (horse and me), work, endless problems. So this sums up me and Maggie in 2011







And 2011 is darn well going to be the show jumping year of my lifetime! I'm banning my sister from taking the horse to any more dressage, its all going to be about ME and JUMPING! :-D


----------



## saz5083 (21 December 2010)

Im going to be cheeky and have two as well 

This is my lad coming second in his second BD novice.






And here on his way to a top 6 placing in his third BE100. He did an uncharacteristically bad dressage but a nice double clear (his first at BE100) so I was a very proud mum! We only made it to 3 BE100s this year and were placed in two of them so bring on 2011!





(Please excuse my shocking lower leg, I only had the one stirrup and was expected an extra 1/2 stride in there!)


----------



## Kokopelli (21 December 2010)

This thread has cheered me up glad I ventured over here!
Lauragrey- Your face in the winning picture is fantastic it really shows hw much it meant to you 

Here's mine with Koko as the highlight of my year was buying him, the lowpoint was loosing him though.







I also jumped the biggest fence I have ever attempted this year standing at 1.40, I know not big for many on here but I was chuffed with myself and the pony 






Sorry about the size of pictures


----------



## milz88 (21 December 2010)

Love everybody's pics. I have to cheat and have 4 that are my favourite.

The first is from this october having a flat work session with Judy Harvey courtesy of your horse, which is out now and we are in it  She was so much help!! photo from my mums phone!







then som schooling at home over sj's, he has always been a good lad, but I have learnts stacks, and all the pennies are starting to drop!







Then competing in August at Smiths Lawn, just a cool pic of him and my sister being in stride, just before my test







and finally at our last event of the season at Broadway and it chucked it down just as I left the start box!







Hope you like!


----------



## ScarlettLady (21 December 2010)

http://manxequinephotos.co.uk/PONOD/pages/PONOD0060_JPG.htm


ETA Have purchased this image but jpeg on other comp


----------



## Hen (21 December 2010)

This pretty much sums up my year:

- Amazing trip to WEG
- Buying my first reining horse
- Competing in our first Green as Grass and Rookie competitions
- Selling my last competition horse to the best sort of home for him and seeing him settle well
- Buying my second reining horse - spot the addict!
- Getting adopted by a vagrant cat, lol

What a fun year!

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7426904&l=b86757018d&id=647189327


----------



## ArcticFox (31 December 2010)

saz5083 said:








Click to expand...

Loving this pic, maybe we should swap horses for some jumping fun round Edinburgh equestrian sometime


----------



## saz5083 (31 December 2010)

Caz you would love him  He's a sit and wait horse. He panics if you put pressure on him so soft hand, supporting leg and let him work it out  Great fun  But does like to take strides out here and there


----------



## Ginn (31 December 2010)

Not much to be said on the horse front but have gone from being desperatly unhappy doing a PhD to being a newly qualified teacher and absolutely loving my job and life again!! This year the plan is to get the riding going again which I now feel I can do as my head and personal/work life is so much better


----------



## Lainey123 (31 December 2010)

First gallop in over 2 years, was soooooooo happy.


----------



## chrissyc (1 January 2011)

One of me and the hairy one on our last xc session before he did his hamstring in  he's well ok now though


----------



## falaise (1 January 2011)

There are some fab pictures on here!! Well done eveyone 

I haven't worked out how to put pics on yet :S


----------



## RomanyMayday (1 January 2011)

ok so better late than never 







This was taken at the pony club championships this year. I have always dreamed of reaching the championships but never thought it would be possible. I have had my boy since he was 5 and we have learnt the ropes together and this year we have finally clicked.


----------



## falaise (1 January 2011)

Think I worked out how to do it. Both pics are of my boy Wally who I've had for a year, was his first season BE this year and he took to it amazingly, in one year we have achieved BE Foundation points, BSJA winnings and a couple of BD points - needless to say I am sooo pleased with what he has acheived


----------



## KevinA27 (1 January 2011)

A bit more than a year but huge gains. Bought Caffrey 18 months ago with me being new to riding







And this was a couple of months back







Would never have thought it possible, but loving every minute and looking forward to this year.

Kev


----------



## sw123 (1 January 2011)

Can I have a few
This is my favourite pic, my beautiful lovely Tog (grey)who has been off work lame for over a year, hoping to bring him in at the end of Jan to see what he's like but here he was just happy and looked like my Tog, not the one who was spending so much time on box rest - probably made things worse but he was smiling!







Spider - our homebred superstar, this was at his first CCI* what a smart happy pair they make 







Jumping 







And our little Millie Minx winning a novice at Keysoe after a year off - shes cool!!


----------



## samandcasper (1 January 2011)

this year was pretty amazing for me i found a wonderfull partner who asked me to marry him valentines dayi moved into our house me him and my son, and then i got casper and after how ill treated casper was. so this pic is my pic of 2010













*and this is my other boy buddy <3 4 year old cob hes my 8 year old brothers and for a 4 year old hes a little star and a amazing lil ride (my other brother is riding him in this pic)*


----------



## samandcasper (1 January 2011)

KevinA27 said:



			A bit more than a year but huge gains. Bought Caffrey 18 months ago with me being new to riding







And this was a couple of months back







Would never have thought it possible, but loving every minute and looking forward to this year.

Kev
		
Click to expand...

*COR hes a stunning horse xx*


----------



## EstherYoung (1 January 2011)

Spud's never going to be a mega distance horse but him and Kerry did their first 50km in October and I was so proud of them:






And then me and my yearling, Wolfie, went county showing for a bit of life experience and he met monster trucks and prams and ice cream vans and all sorts and we didn't disgrace ourselves and came home with two fourths:


----------



## Zijdeglans (1 January 2011)

Finally reaching Advanced dressage with Charlie! We trained the whole year and just started competing Advanced in September.






Billy's first competition year, very proud mummy!


----------



## Tinsel Town (1 January 2011)

My First dressage test, and we came 5th!!  





Me afterwards very pleased as he was such a good boy!


----------



## daveismycat (1 January 2011)

Some great photos on here.  None from me competing this year, as I've mostly ridden like an ejit, and the others are copywrited.  

This is from a lesson I had in the summer; she felt as keen as mustard and I was trusting her 100%:







Just a shame numpty rider couldn't recreate it whilst we were competing. 

And one from the beach.  Good times!


----------



## ArcticFox (2 January 2011)

daveismycat said:



			Some great photos on here.  None from me competing this year, as I've mostly ridden like an ejit, and the others are copywrited.  

This is from a lesson I had in the summer; she felt as keen as mustard and I was trusting her 100%:







Just a shame numpty rider couldn't recreate it whilst we were competing. 

And one from the beach.  Good times!






Click to expand...

Love these photos, I hope you'll be going for some events again this year.  Will be sending John to work to keep asking you!

(ps my user name has changed from carolinefox1!) xmassy theme 

Cx


----------



## daveismycat (2 January 2011)

ArcticFox said:



			Love these photos, I hope you'll be going for some events again this year.  Will be sending John to work to keep asking you!

(ps my user name has changed from carolinefox1!) xmassy theme 

Cx
		
Click to expand...

Hello.  M is now officially back in work following our crash and burn across country, and we jumped for the first time yesterday.  Not quite sure what we'll be upto ths year, depends how brave I am.  Might switch to the dark side and stick to BD.....if this flippin' snow ever goes away.


----------



## toyah66 (3 January 2011)

Well.. Probably my best memory from this year (sorry about linking) 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1651054681432&set=a.1651048841286.90426.1388942349
I had wanted to get to Weston all year and I did it  x


----------

